# Men vs. Women



## krisbarry (16 June 2005)

Found an interesting article in the News, thought it might be worth a read.


'Women invest better than men'

16jun05

IN THE world of the stock market it is women who tend to be the smarter investor.

And it's all to do with them being in touch with their emotions, willing to ask for advice and generally more conservative when it comes to fiscal matters.

Men on the other hand appear to be financial victims of their egos and more prepared to gamble on their financial future.

Increasingly, studies and anecdotal evidence show female investors are putting the blokes in the shade.

Megan Elliss (Elliss) from the Investor Centre in Sydney, which provides market education, research and data, believes women have an inherent advantage.

"There is this common misconception that women are not good investors because are emotional creatures – the fact is investing is emotional no matter what your sex is," Ms Elliss said.

"Women, because we accept we are emotional creatures, are able to deal with that and stand back and say `well hold on am I being emotional or is this a reality?'".

"They are more focused on money management and financial results. Whereas men typically aren't so in touch with their emotional side, so they act very impulsively, act very emotionally and they don't step back and say let's look at the facts.

"Men seem to be more interested in the victory – they don't accept defeat very well."

Advisors know the differece

Brokers and financial advisors are well versed in the differences between male and female investors.

Bell Potter senior advisor Stuart Smith said there were strong gender differences when investing on the stock market.

He said women tended to consult more on stock choice. "They are quite prepared to go out there and confront and talk to people – that's not all of them – but generally they value a $20 dollar note more than a fellow does," Mr Smith said.

"They are also more conservative. I have only seen one or two women who would gamble wildly on put and call options."

Various studies have backed these observations. The latest by financial website Digital Look said women were more successful because they tended to back a balanced portfolio instead of more risky stocks.

The British-based survey of more than 100,000 portfolios found that, while the average woman's share investments grew by 17 per cent in the year to the end of May 2005, the average man's rose by just 11 per cent.

The survey found that women built up balanced share portfolios, favouring leisure, food and drink, and utility firms.

Men on the other hand tended to favour stock market fads, backing stocks in sectors such as mining and oil and gas which are more vulnerable to wider price swings.

Ms Elliss, who holds stock market education classes at the Investor Centre, said more women were investing in the market than ever before.

This stems from technological innovations like the internet, allowing people to trade shares at home, as well as societal changes, with more women in the workforce.

But it may also be because they are good at it. Five years ago the Investor Centre had between 15 and 17 per cent of women on their database. Today they they make up 43 per cent.

"Investing in the share market has always been a boys' club – typically been male dominated and what we are trying to do is provide an outlet for women, to say it doesn't have to be male dominated," Ms Elliss said.

"We have a lot of natural skills and resources that come along with being female and are our sex is a massive advantage.

"More women should look into investing." 



Source: The Advertiser - Breaking News


----------



## wayneL (16 June 2005)

*Re: Men V's Women*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> Found an interesting article in the News, thought it might be worth a read.
> 
> 
> 'Women invest better than men'
> ...





Yes, gambling mentality afflicts many of us blokes. It's the thrill of the big kill, as the article says....I notice a lot of men have a pathological need to be right, whichs means they will stay wrong for the longest time in a position, hoping it will come back and prove them right....very bad!

Us blokes have our ego at stake, whereas it's not that much of a factor with the ladies.

This is an area where I constantly work on my psychology...trying to banish ego....a constant battle LOL


----------



## tech/a (16 June 2005)

*Re: Men V's Women*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> Yes, gambling mentality afflicts many of us blokes. It's the thrill of the big kill, as the article says....I notice a lot of men have a pathological need to be right, whichs means they will stay wrong for the longest time in a position, hoping it will come back and prove them right....very bad!
> 
> Us blokes have our ego at stake, whereas it's not that much of a factor with the ladies.
> 
> This is an area where I constantly work on my psychology...trying to banish ego....a constant battle LOL





Mate its the prefect opportunity for us male traders to get in touch with our feminine side.


----------



## Milk Man (16 June 2005)

*Re: Men V's Women*

having emotions are a positive in the stockmarket?

I have only one response to this article- look at the scoreboard (Forbes)


----------



## wayneL (16 June 2005)

*Re: Men V's Women*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Mate its the prefect opportunity for us male traders to get in touch with our feminine side.




True, but I would much rather get in touch with missus's feminine side


----------



## mime (16 June 2005)

*Re: Men V's Women*



			
				loakglen said:
			
		

> having emotions are a positive in the stockmarket?
> 
> I have only one response to this article- look at the scoreboard (Forbes)




How many people get on that list trading stocks?


----------



## tech/a (17 June 2005)

*Re: Men V's Women*



			
				mime said:
			
		

> How many people get on that list trading stocks?



As their sole means of wealth creation I'd say very few.

But as the stats show many have trading as a string to their financial goals.


----------



## noirua (22 May 2008)

*Re: Men vs Women*

Nearly three years since anyone posted on this thread.  Anyway, here is a short video which interviews women in Iran about women in Iran. Is it a genuine interview or is it more an official line:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYuwo7sy9KU&feature=user


----------



## Tisme (16 February 2018)




----------

